# Gravel Vacs



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm just wondering how you all manage to do gravel vacs with heavily planted tanks or do you only do water changes, this has always been a challenge for me. I often uproot plants or have trouble getting around them when they are to the top of the water line. I would like to have a more heavily planted tank, but just not sure how to manage it.


----------



## ckmullin (Aug 4, 2013)

I've never vac'd my heavily planted 75 gal. That poopy stuff is gold for the plants! Gravel vacs are evil for a planted tank. 50% wc every 1.5 weeks and i'm great.


----------

